# having issues with center console turning off and on



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Have you ever seen the Service Stabilitrack or check engine lights on the dash?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

I just had cables(I don't remember which ones they were) replaced in my car for that same thing. I never had to turn off the car to get it back, it just flickered. There is a fix for it and they do know about it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Mordsith_T said:


> I just had cables(I don't remember which ones they were) replaced in my car for that same thing. I never had to turn off the car to get it back, it just flickered. There is a fix for it and they do know about it.


Agree, sure sounds like a data link problem and an intermittent problem at that.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

stina696, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern. I know concerns that are difficult to duplicate can be frustrating. Please be sure to let us know if it happens again. Take note of the conditions so we can discuss this with your dealership. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Mordsith_T said:


> I just had cables(I don't remember which ones they were) replaced in my car for that same thing. I never had to turn off the car to get it back, it just flickered. There is a fix for it and they do know about it.


:th_dblthumb2: I've seen 3 or 4 fixed by replacing the battery cable that were doing the exact same thing.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

try cleaning the battery terminals, alot of memebers have stated when cleaning the terminals problems going away. This is occuring without seeing any corrosion.


----------



## justcruzn (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi I have a 2012 cruze that had the same issues, the stereo would go off and on and service stabilitrack would come on the dash also at the time when you turn the ignition to start the checking display that appears before you start it would dim just before going out,it drove me crazy but i finally figured it out,apparently the big fuse panel under the hood on the drivers side has some fuses that werent snapped into place all the way,i removed each one. one at a time faced it with the size written in the same direction just to be neat,and made sure they pushed in all the way you can tell the way they feel that are pushed in far enough. I did this with all the small ones and the larger ones as well.there were a lot of them not fully seated, when i finished i turned the key and the checking display stayed bright the whole time,ever since i did this for a month now it hasnt done that shut down not one single time yaaay! I think when the fuse block was assembled the fuses werent install to proper depth from the factory I hope this helps


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Had that relay fuse PCB in my hand when installing the fog lamps. First comment to myself, was the only one around, never say so many interfacing connectors in my life, even on such a small PCB.

Second comment was after removing and installing it correct, from the factory, it was never installed properly in the first place. Does have locking tabs on it, didn't have to release those to remove it. So it was never pushed down in the first place, contribute this to my favorite guy, Joe Weak. Is snapped down firmly now. Just saying, this can also be the problem.


----------

